# WiMAX



## mogul82 (Aug 28, 2009)

In FreeBSD there are protocols WiMAX?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 28, 2009)

Very verbose.....
Well, Google it


----------



## nikorun (Sep 8, 2009)

Actually I don't if there are Wimax Card adapters ? Wich is the minimum prerequiste for initiating a dev on freebsd.

The only Wimax equipements I know are L2 adaptors wich deliver Ethernet traffix on internal interface, so no need of particular drivers ...

Someone else knows wimax well ?


----------



## eyebone (Dec 18, 2009)

there are adaptors, for instance the intel 5350 AGN, currently i wonder if the 5300 also supports wimax. i'am also interested if there is some kind of wimax support already in freebsd.

regards


----------



## eyebone (Dec 18, 2009)

on a first research it seems like wimax is only supported by 5150 and 5350 and not by the intel 5300/5100. still the question arises if there is freebsd wimax support


----------



## bschmidt (Dec 19, 2009)

No there isn't. And afaik there's also no one working on a 802.16 stack.


----------



## VictorM (Dec 29, 2009)

there is an experimental stack for NetBSD that supports 5350, not sure about FreeBSD. I met a Korean company at CeBIT that was working to deliver WiMAX POPs with NetBSD - about the size of a shoebox, surprisingly sturdy design - I cannot find their visit cards, but G is your friend.


----------

